# Assassin bugs in publications



## orionmystery (May 6, 2012)

I didn't know about it until a friend of mine, Stephen, told me 

The images on that page appear to be much brighter though, perhaps to cater for print?

Assassin bug carries dead ants on its back to ward off enemies | Mail Online

Edit: the agency told me it's also on these other sites/print:

- daily mail online
- the sun online
- metro online
- and the metro London (print)


Metro UK - 03/05/2012 digital edition page 43 here
Assassin bug carries dead ants on its back to ward off enemies | Mail Online
The ugly bug's ball | Metro.co.uk
Assassin bug carries up to 20 victims on its back | The Sun |Features




Assassin bug nymph with ant prey and ant carcasses on its back...IMG_9228 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## ahtchristina (May 6, 2012)

Ick!

If anyone's familiar with Firefly, doesn't this remind you of the Reevers??


----------



## kyrontf (May 6, 2012)

Congrats.   What fascinating insects!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 6, 2012)

Are any of these your shots? I hope they at least gave you credit!


----------



## carlos58 (May 7, 2012)

great shot


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Are any of these your shots? I hope they at least gave you credit!


 


kyrontf said:


> Congrats.   What fascinating insects!


 


ahtchristina said:


> Ick!
> 
> If anyone's familiar with Firefly, doesn't this remind you of the Reevers??


 


carlos58 said:


> great shot



Thanks Charlie, kyrontf, ahtchristina, Carlos.

Charlie, all my shots.


----------

